# Priddys hard



## stevejd (May 9, 2011)

Did any one see the piece on Countryfile last night about Priddys Hard, part of Portsmouth naval facilities up to the 1980s?
Interesting short piece on how they plan to open the site up with goats


----------



## DigitalNoise (May 10, 2011)

It's about time someone took some care of it. Shame they didn't think a bit more before they knocked a load of it down, it's a very interesting site.
Cheers for the link.


----------

